# Ancient Amber Hidden Threads Kitless



## soligen (May 15, 2012)

Brooks mentioned this pen in another thread, so I thought I would post it.  This is an Ancient Amber kit-less made for a contest that IPD did in January.

This was made to the contest rules to use a converter, but I designed it to (and have since)convert into into a bulb filler (Currently no pic after conversion).  With the converter installed, you can fill it using the blind cap to access the converter without removing the section.  I included a pic of the pen without the converter which gives you a feel for what it looks like as a bulb filler.

The key design point of this pen (an why Brooks mentioned it) is that all the threads are hidden behind the opaque black so they don't normally show.  This was quite a bit of a challenge, but doable.  I had to change the way I normally construct a pen to do it - Inverting male/female threads and threading the black bands before gluing them to the ancient amber.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 15, 2012)

I am certain, this is the nicest one I've seen so far. Well done.


----------



## Twissy (May 15, 2012)

I remember seeing it first time around and loved it then, and still do!!!

What adhesive did you use?

Regards
John


----------



## chriselle (May 15, 2012)

I like this one a lot.  But, maybe I'm the only one who actually prefers the look of a barrel with threads showing through on material like this.  Either way....awesome pen.


----------



## SDB777 (May 15, 2012)

Pretty awesome turningz!!





Scott (smoky cool) B


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (May 15, 2012)

Is it real amber? Or is that the casting name.


----------



## boxerman (May 15, 2012)

That's one smoking hot pen.


----------



## Sataro (May 15, 2012)

Amazing pen! Wonderful job done on that one...


----------



## bluwolf (May 16, 2012)

That is terrific looking! Very nice.

Mike


----------



## cnirenberg (May 16, 2012)

Dennis,
Great looking pen.  I like the design of the hidden threads.


----------



## Gilrock (May 16, 2012)

Really nice!  I like that idea to provide access to the converter.  I'm really curious about all the threads sizes in the pen if you feel like sharing.  I was guessing 12mm on both ends of the body and 14mm on the section with a 6mm nib?


----------



## Brooks803 (May 16, 2012)

Yup, that's the one! The pictures don't do it enough justice. I got to see it up close in person and you can tell the amount of detailed work Dennis put into this. The INSIDE of the blank is polished to a high shine. No drill marks at all.

Excellent work Dennis!


----------



## Dustygoose (May 16, 2012)

WOW  This is an awesome pen.


----------



## soligen (May 16, 2012)

Gilrock said:


> Really nice!  I like that idea to provide access to the converter.  I'm really curious about all the threads sizes in the pen if you feel like sharing.  I was guessing 12mm on both ends of the body and 14mm on the section with a 6mm nib?



12mm cap threads.  10mm for section & blind cap.  9mm for cap finial.  all with pitch .75, except the 12mm is .8

BTW it is Lucite, not real amber.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 16, 2012)

Nicely done! Hey, I wish you have could put a converter full on ink in it and show us more photos! I'll bet it takes on a whole new dynamic with a full converter or as a bulb filler! Simply Awesome. Way to go, Dennis!


----------



## kruger (May 17, 2012)

soligen said:


> Gilrock said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice!  I like that idea to provide access to the converter.  I'm really curious about all the threads sizes in the pen if you feel like sharing.  I was guessing 12mm on both ends of the body and 14mm on the section with a 6mm nib?
> ...



Awesome work.

Where did you find a 12 mm x .8 ?

Thanks


----------



## rizaydog (May 18, 2012)

That is one of the coolest pens I've ever seen.  Nice job.


----------



## triw51 (May 18, 2012)

Awsome great job


----------



## BSea (May 18, 2012)

cnirenberg said:


> Dennis,
> Great looking pen.  I like the design of the hidden threads.


I agree.  It really looks clean with no threads showing when it's assembled.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 18, 2012)

Now that is art. Very nice.


----------

